Ask HN: Why are there so many CRM software? - alephnan
======
enginaar
From my experience implementing, integrating or customizing different CRM
solutions is that it's not like ERP or MRP. You can have a most optimal way of
organizing your stocks, or managing your manufacturing process, and there can
only be so many ways to look at the data (in terms of reporting) but CRM is
about how you create a relationship with your customer and how to maintain it
and every business IMHO requires slightly more customized approach and I
believe the approach differ substantially between industries as well.

------
prtkgpt
Cause 1 company owning the whole segment = monopolizing the industry. No?

